# Just took the NREMT - Finally!



## Cody (Jul 26, 2014)

First of all, hello everyone!

I just took the NREMT and it stopped somewhere before 75 questions but i'm not sure exactly how many. Will the pass/fail letter tell me how many?

Also i'm kind of scared that I failed. I received a lot of pregnancy questions that after looking them up i'm pretty sure I got some wrong.

Can't wait for the test results. I wish I wouldn't have taken it on a Saturday!


----------



## drl (Jul 27, 2014)

My test cut off at 70 and I passed. There were some questions that I knew I had gotten wrong as soon as I clicked "Next," but it all turned out fine. You'll probably see the results Monday morning. Good luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cody said:


> First of all, hello everyone!
> 
> I just took the NREMT and it stopped somewhere before 75 questions but i'm not sure exactly how many. Will the pass/fail letter tell me how many?
> 
> ...



No you will not be told how many questions you had, how many you got right, or how many you missed. You will be told if you passed or if you did not pass. If you did not pass you will be told the subjects you scored under the required score. At least that's how it was last time I checked.


----------



## jshrz (Jul 27, 2014)

I took my NREMT for the second time Wednesday. I was not able to view how many questions it had took and how many right or wrong. But best of luck to you. Don't get discouraged if you don't pass the first time!


----------



## Cody (Jul 28, 2014)

Passed. Now to find a place to print and laminate my card.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2014)

FedEx office lets you laminate cards


----------



## Cody (Jul 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> FedEx office lets you laminate cards



That's where I just got back from actually. Since it's just normal paper just laminated, you can see through it though.


----------



## drl (Jul 28, 2014)

NREMT will send you a laminated card in the mail (along with your certificate and a patch), so no need to print and laminate one yourself.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2014)

drl said:


> NREMT will send you a laminated card in the mail (along with your certificate and a patch), so no need to print and laminate one yourself.


Only the backside is laminated. I had FedEx laminate it just cause I'm hard on things in my wallet


----------

